# 6 speed for my '65



## MikeMcGinn (Apr 6, 2009)

I searched the forums and didn't find anything on this, so hear it goes...

Does anyone know if there is a 6 speed out there that will bolt up to my '65 389? Right now I have the original 4 speed and would really like to upgrade it.
The bearings are making a ton of racket. I think it will be done soon.

Is there one in an existing Pontiac or Chevy I could use?

Thanks for all the help.

Mike


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Mike!

See Mcloed for bellhousings and clutches and such to fit a T-56 to your Pontiac 389. They have top quality products and great customer service. They have modular bellhousings that are SFI certified too. 

Personally, I would go five speed (I did!) I really love my Kiesler Tremec TKO, the overdrive really tamed my 4:11's down so I can cruise at 70+ . I really think you only need 1 overdrive gear as opposed to 2 and the T-56 and its variants wiegh around 100 pounds more than the 5 speed plus it is significantly bulkier requiring serious floor pan massaging. I had to cut my floor to install the TKO but the surgery was not that bad and is virtually unnoticeable with the carpeting in the car. Besides that and a new clutch disc to match the input shaft you can use all your existing bellhousing, linkage and pressure plate if you want. You can even use your stock shifter handle if you drill two holes to mount it. Total cost was around $2400 IIRC.

I know Kiesler is selling a new narrower 5 speed trans that supposedly requires no floor mods but I've heard that there are some issues with shipping. Maybe another member on here with experience with this newer trans can clarify that issue.

John :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do they work with the factory Hurst shifter?? Or does it come with a Hurst shifter so it looks correct on the inside?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

It came with a "shifter" but no handle. The shifter itself has like 9 possible locations on the top of the trans ( these new boxes are internal rail so they have no shift rods externally) and I simply drilled my factory hurst shift "stick" to fit. Looks completely stock. Pretty critical if you are running a console to have the correct shifter location. In my case the stock stick is curved instead of straight to clear the bench seat.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a four speed guy. I'll never change out the 4 speed in my own '65...it's there to stay. That said, driving an overdrive trans will spoil you. Good performance AND economy. I agree with Alky: one o.d. gear is enough. The Keisler 5 speed gets good ratings, and you don't need to hack the car for it to fit. It won't "feel" like a Hurst shifted muncie, though. Nothing does. Rebuild kits for muncies are available and are cost effective. You could rebuild the current 4 speed or upgrade if you drive a lot cross country. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## MikeMcGinn (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I think I may just get the rebuild kit.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'm a four speed guy. I'll never change out the 4 speed in my own '65...it's there to stay. That said, driving an overdrive trans will spoil you. Good performance AND economy. I agree with Alky: one o.d. gear is enough. The Keisler 5 speed gets good ratings, and you don't need to hack the car for it to fit. It won't "feel" like a Hurst shifted muncie, though. Nothing does. Rebuild kits for muncies are available and are cost effective. You could rebuild the current 4 speed or upgrade if you drive a lot cross country. Good luck with your choice.


Can you elaborate more on this "feel" thing (I only have a few hours on a stick)? What would i be missing out on with the new tranny? I very much want to drive mine for long distances and the 5 speed seems like the way to go. If the swap is 100% undo-able I guess $2500 isn't that bad to try it and if I don't like it put the old back in.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> It won't "feel" like a Hurst shifted muncie, though. Nothing does. .


I think he means, balky, notchy shifts, whining gears and rattling linkage when all the bushings go bad. I also miss climbing under a hot car with one wheel up on the curb so you can pop the linkage out of first and reverse at the same time. :lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The most cost effective swap in my book is to install a good compromise gear ratio, like a 3.23 for a four speed car. Much cheaper than a $2500 transmission. I can not elaborate on the "feel" thing. I've driven sticks of all kinds all my life and nothing feels or shifts like a good old Hurst competition plus on a good old GM Muncie trans. It's kind of like when you hit a baseball or golfball on the sweet spot of the bat or club: you can not even feel the moment of impact and the ball just sails out there with no effort. Like that. Just a smooth "snick" into the next gear, no matter how hard you're pounding on it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Alky, posted at the same time. I wish I could call you a liar, but I've BTDT on all of the above! Okay: nothing shifts or feels as nice as a Hurst shifter IN GOOD CONDITION on a Muncie trans IN GOOD CONDITION!!!! How well will a Keisler shift in 45 years and 200,000 miles??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree A finely tuned Muncie with some tight linkage is a dream to row through the gears. When it came time for me to find a musclecar I knew it had to have a manual tranny. Just makes them more fun to drive IMO.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Found on Ebay

KEISLER RS400 5 speed Transmission Deal of the Year! | eBay

Not a bad deal eh?

Ouch! Noticed this at the bottom of the page - 10. *Due to popularity, allow 60-90 days for delivery*


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got a quote from Keisler and thought I would revive this thread... I too need to do something with my POS 3.90 gears and odd-ball type-O rear diff. Quote came in at about $2,700 for the 5spd, includes clutch, driveshaft, etc. Previous owner recently spent about $2K for tranny (M22) and clutch work, so all the current stuff is in good shape. If my clutch and Muncie were bad, I would not hesitate spending money on the 5spd. Since I likely wont be doing any big road trips in the gto, I am thinking a 3.23 will fit the bill. 

Buddy of mine has a 60's chevelle 10 bolt with 3.08 open gear for $300 complete. I may just bolt that in and see how it drives with 3.08 gears, and decide from there what to do... In the meantime, I dont even want to drive the damn thing on the highway! Interior is stripped out now, and adding plenty of insulation and dynamat type material over inner door panels, etc. so it should help! Of course getting rid of the noisy & leaky headers will also help..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

With the torque a Pontiac motor can put out down low, they have no problem pushing a tall gear, you will love the 3:08 perfect for street /freeway with your trans and the Chevy Dif will be easy to find a posi carrier for in that range as they all like the 4:XX gears and carriers in their chevelles and camaros. I waited when i put the 463 in and ran the 2:56 peg leg last season, got great gas mileage (for what it is), 2500 rpm at 70, and will still roast the rubber off the rims off a 20 roll or dead stop. Have a 12 bolt chevy with 3:55 gear i just need a carrier for and with gas over 4.00 i am in no hurry to swap it just for posi.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO (again) a 3.23 is the "perfect" all around ratio for a 4 speed GTO. A 3.08 is a little long legged, BUT, it was available with the 4 speed originally (it was the tallest gear offered with stickshift), and I agree...once you put it in, you will drive the car a LOT more often. I swapped out the 3.36 open in my '67 convert (TH400, though) for a 2.56 posi, and the mpg went up by almost 5, to a little over 20mpg on the highway. I drive the car a lot more now, enjoy it more (I drive it on the highway most of the time), and can keep up with the Hyundai's and the 4x4 pickups that cruise at 80 mph....I say go for the 3.08!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Just came back from a 300+ mile round trip for Easter dinner, with the 6 speed I drove 80 mph pulling 1800 rpm with 3.55's


----------

